# Darth Tuna Can Vs 1000m Ecozilla



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Anyone have both? Can you tell me advantages and disadvantages of etiher. Also some comparison shots would be cool.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ventura said:


> Anyone have both? Can you tell me advantages and disadvantages of etiher. Also some comparison shots would be cool.


Don't have either one but I've seen an eco-zilla & it is an absolutely massive watch which, I think, uses a very similar case to the 1000m. Mr Crowley has an eco-zilla & I've worn it & whilre it's a comfortable watch it's way, way, WAY too big for me (that's just a personal opinion though). Build quality is excellent & it doeas have a certain appeal but there's no way I'll be getting one. By the way the 300m eco-zilla is a quartz (solar powered eco-drive) & the 1000m is an automatic using the auto/manual wind miyota 82** series movement


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah I know Paul. Is there any difference in size between the auto and the eco-drive versions?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll let someone else answer this as I have a dog in this fight


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> I'll let someone else answer this as I have a dog in this fight


If you've got (or had) both Jon then why not give Ventura the benefit of your knowledge? All I've said is that I don't like the size of the eco-zilla & I don't think there's any disguising that it is a big fat watch. It's far too big & bulky for my 6 3/4 inch wrists - of course what's big & bulky for me may be just right for someone else. Ventura has a Tuna Can (which presumably he doesn't find too big) so maybe that's why he wants to compare it with the auto-zilla? In fact the size is just about the only thing that puts me off the eco/auto-zilla's! I like them & have enjoyed wearing MrC's eco-zilla ......... briefly! I know big watches are all the rage at the moment but in my opinion these watches are proper tool watches that are designed to be used seriously as a divers watch. I don't think I'd want to wear one all day every day of the week.



> Yeah I know Paul. Is there any difference in size between the auto and the eco-drive versions?


I think the two watches are virtually the same size Ventura but I've only seen the eco-zila so can't say for certain. I do know that both have a left hand crown at 9 but the bezel on the 1000m can be removed (in order to clean underneath it I think). Also, & I think this applies to both the 300m & the 1000m watches, the bracelet & straps aren't interchangeable i.e. the rubber strap won't fit on a watch designed for the bracelet & the bracelet won't fit on a watch designed for the rubber strap. There are adaptors available now that allow different straps (such as Nato's) to be fitted - I'm not sure where to get them from though!

Hope this helps a bit &, hopefully, someone will give you some more accurate information soon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The trouble is IMO you are not comparing like with like, the Tuna Can is AFAIK similar in spec to the Eco-Zilla 300, both have quartz movements (although of course the Citizen is Eco-Drive) other specs...

*Seiko*... case stainless steel size ex crown 47 mm, 44 mm lug to lug and 14.4 mm deep to the top of the domed crystal.

*Citizen*... case stainless steel size ex crown 47 mm, 50mm lug to lug and 18mm deep.

The Citizen is a serious lump both on & off the wrist...





































The 1000m Ecozilla is IMO a different beast altogether, firstly it is made of Titanium rather then steel (although there is/was a Titanium version of the 300m) it`s obviously rated at 1000m and AFAIK was listed at around 3 times the price of either the Tuna can or the Eco-zilla 300m when new.

Basically the 1000m is a more serious bit of kit & if I had the money I`d get one


















(JonW`s photo used without permission, I hope you don`t mind Jon)

No doubt you`ve seen this but for more details check here...

Citizen automatic 1000m


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Ventura is refering to the 1000M shrouded Ti Seiko Mach.......

The way I see it, is that unless you use these for diving and can live with the size of either of them ( Though the Citizen is much bigger all round) then it boils down to which one do you like the look of best......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think Ventura is refering to the 1000M shrouded Ti Seiko Mach.......


Doh!!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

No probs Mach, but yeah I was refering tot he 100m Tuna Can AKA Darth Tuna Can. I personally prefer the one with the black all over rather than the gold part.

I'd love to see a side by side comparison if anybody can get one? Also I'm not sure Paul whether the Dimensions are the same for 300m and 1000m Zillas?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

IMHO there is no comparison here... the autozills is more comparable to the follwoing seikos: MM (which is slightly better imho but more money) or the 600m Auto (which is on a par, even better if an original really nice looked after one or a 'historic' range one... old clunkers will be much worse







). I expect on the SCTF (google will find it  ) you will find some people to give you a comparison as a few will have owned both. But dont we swayed by people who've had a tuna and an ecozilla... different beasts imho... different quality, different weights and above all different experience.

IMHO... if you want it.... (many dont...) - If you want the Darth Tuna.... get one if thats the one you prefer the look of, you'll only wish you hadnt if you dont. No amount of us telling you what we think is best will make you feel better if you decide you dont like it etc. My wrist isnt your wrist and my experince of watches isnt your experience etc....


----------

